# Gage Roads Ipa



## colinw (18/10/06)

All,

Does anyone have any clues as to the right malts & hops to get something along the lines of Gage Roads IPA?

I recently tried this, and really enjoyed it. Not quite as hoppy as I would have liked, but certainly a cut above the average, and of the standard I have come to expect from Western Australian craft brews.

What has me beat is an approach to cloning it. Unlike some of the other beers I love, which have identifiable signature malt or hops characters, the Gage Roads beer has nice malt character and complex hops character which I can't tag as any specific variety.

http://www.gageroads.com.au/beers.html gives 5.1% abv and the following unhelpful advice:
_Gage Roads IPA is a classic hop driven pale ale brewed with 5 Australian specialty malts and dry hopped with 5 natural hop varieties. It shows notes of dark stone-fruit and citrus within a complex floral aroma. A rewarding ale, it finishes long and dry with a lingering complexity._

The dryness leads me toward relatively limited amounts of crystal, maybe some wheat malt in the mix. I'm suspecting a significant amount of Pilsner malt as opposed to a more highly kilned ale malt. Not mashed particularly high. Probably a quite attenuative but neutral yeast - stick to US-56, Nottingham or high attenuation liquid yeasts like 1056 and WLP007.

Hops - really not sure. Couldn't identify any specific variety in there.

Anyone got any ideas?

thanks,
Colin


----------



## sinkas (18/10/06)

I dont like this beer in its bottled from, but after being dragged to what was surely Perth's most revolting suburban pub, sampled it on tap, and was impressed. no idea on how to brew it though...


----------



## Bizarre (18/10/06)

colinw said:


> Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> thanks,
> Colin



Hi Colin - I made an IPA which is fairly close to this one - except a bit more malty and with a bit more oomph in the hop department - and it turned out to be a very nice drop. I'll bung the recipe on here feel free to try / change etc etc - I was pretty happy with it the way it was tho .....

Pale ALe

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-0 India Pale Ale, India Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.50 Wort Size (L): 20.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.65
Anticipated OG: 1.064 Plato: 15.73
Anticipated SRM: 9.8
Anticipated IBU: 42.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 5.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 21.58 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.061 SG 14.98 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Coarse Grind As Is.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
44.2 2.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 78.94 3
44.2 2.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 77.43 3
3.5 0.20 kg. TF Amber Malt UK 69.13 51
5.3 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 76.15 2
2.7 0.15 kg. TF Crystal UK 67.92 74

Potential represented as Yield, Coarse Grind As Is.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
36.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 27.5 30 min.
40.00 g. Willamette Pellet 5.00 10.1 20 min.
35.00 g. Willamette Pellet 5.00 5.2 10 min.

I posted this some where b4 and someone (cant remember who - sorry its nothing personal  ) said to drop the carapils - so you might want to try that. Even if you go with the above, I dont think you'd be disappointed.

:chug: 

Cheers


----------



## colinw (18/10/06)

Thanks! Gives me a starting point. Willamette eh? Not a hop I have much experience with - used it once during my kit & brew-booster days - but never in an all-grain.

Gotta love this board. Post asking for advice, and within minutes it comes flooding in.

cheers,
Colin

P.S. in your signature you say you're considering brewing a wit beer. I've taken the liberty of attached Adrians & my most recent wit to this post. It is an absolute ripper - took out 1st place and gold in the wheat class of the BABB annual comp. It is 'non traditional' as far as home brew wits go - very much less coriander than main-stream thinking calls for, mostly malted wheat, and a dried yeast (Safbrew T-58). Somehow all those cancel out to make a beer which is firmly within class as far as perceived appearance, flavour & aroma go. 

View attachment 76_wheat.html


----------



## shotduck (18/10/06)

Perhaps one of our Perth AHBer's should apply for the Brewers position they have going at the moment. Then they could tell us all how to reproduce it at home :beerbang:


----------



## Bizarre (18/10/06)

colinw said:


> Thanks! Gives me a starting point. Willamette eh? Not a hop I have much experience with - used it once during my kit & brew-booster days - but never in an all-grain.
> 
> Gotta love this board. Post asking for advice, and within minutes it comes flooding in.
> 
> ...



Thanks Colin! I'll certainly give that one a go


----------



## mike_hillyer (18/10/06)

The Shot Duck said:


> Perhaps one of our Perth AHBer's should apply for the Brewers position they have going at the moment. Then they could tell us all how to reproduce it at home :beerbang:




It's a new variety called ....


----------



## mike_hillyer (18/10/06)

...sorry had one in the fridge, tastes like a goldings/ cascade type combo. Light bodied for an IPA, probably why they went the more aromatic type hop.


----------



## barfridge (18/10/06)

sinkas said:


> I dont like this beer in its bottled from, but after being dragged to what was surely Perth's most revolting suburban pub, sampled it on tap, and was impressed. no idea on how to brew it though...


So you've been to the Malaga tavern as well?

I swear that is the cleanest pub in Perth, because even the rats and roaches avoid it.


----------



## Steve (19/10/06)

colin - I was in the same position as you a few weeks ago. My local just brought in the gage roads range and I too like the IPA and was after a recipe....thanks Bizarre.

Cheers
Steve

P.S. Willamette is beautiful - i did an all willamette ale a few months back. Very tasty.

P.P.S. Admin - Could the style of the week for IPA be moved to the kitchen with the rest of them?


----------



## Steve Lacey (19/10/06)

FWIW, I think the biggest hint is in the "classic hop driven" description. I'd be thinking a large part of the hop character would come from English EKG/Fuggles. With five types to play with, why not both? Willamette is close to Fuggles. To get to five types, the English hops are probably used more in middle hopping for flavour and aroma and perhaps a mellow bittering hops like Northern Brewer. And as someone else suggested, maybe a dash of some new world floral hops like Cascade, Amarillo, or Centennial? Just some ideas.
Steve


----------



## colinw (19/10/06)

That is where I was going in my Allbutt Ale recipe. It was NOT intended to be a Gage Roads clone, but I was experimenting with a complex blend of old & new world hops - NZ Styrians, EKG and Centennial - to see if I could get somewhere in the same territory. It has worked and is a superb combination, but a bit more aromatic & assertive than the Gage Roads beer (not a bad thing).

Allbutt Ale is in this thread:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...view=getnewpost


----------



## Voosher (8/11/06)

Long, long, long overdue I finally tasted this one tonight.

I'm still smacking my tongue to discerne all the flavours but these hops are MARMALADE.
The website claims 5 Australian malts and 5 natural hops.
I'd try it first off with one malt and three hops.
Maris Otter mashed high. There may well be some crystal or similar but I was tasting the hops first time around.
3 hops that spell marmalade for me are Target, Challenger, Styrian Goldings.
I'd try spreading them.
Certainly Target for bittering. I'd go Challenger as well.
Flavour. Definitely Challenger. Styrians wouldn't hurt. Target if you're game.
Aroma. Styrians mostly, and some Challenger.

That's my starting point. 

Nice beer.
I like this one. And I think I can brew it closer to my taste.
The sob factor is that I stood admiring the clarity of the beer in the glass.
Maybe not Maris Otter?
Maybe time for kegs and filters?
:huh:

Edit: I reckon there's Goldings in there as well. They're actually an interesting bridge between both Target and Challenger early and Challenger and Styrians late.
Mebbee 4 hops?
Malt-wise there is some crystal sweetness there but a low lovibond crystal.
I think 4'ish % JW CaraMalt (60EBC) with a 68C MO mash would do the job.

Edit 2: And my last comment is that I get some caramel first on the palate and then on the nose. To me that means a little diacetyl but mostly some clever caramel out of a light crystal.
It's all formulating a recipe for me 

Edit 3: And it works as an inebriating concoction. I now have to surrender 'cos we're about to watch C'George Looney in Syriana.

'night.


----------



## jaytee (9/11/06)

I picked up on the marmalade comments here 



> I'm still smacking my tongue to discerne all the flavours but these hops are MARMALADE.





> Malt-wise there is some crystal sweetness there but a low lovibond crystal.
> I think 4'ish % JW CaraMalt






> I reckon there's Goldings in there as well




I brewed an extract based pale, 3kg LLME and 300gm steeped caramalt, Green Bullet for bittering and Goldings at 30 & 15 minutes and W1968

Result was delicious marmalade flavours from 3 days in the keg which just got better as long as the keg lasted.

I tried to replicate it with firstly regular crystal and then dark crystal with the same hop bill and yeast but came nowhere near. 

So back to the caramalt for another go this weekend


----------



## mikem108 (9/11/06)

Nice beer but the local bottlo is all out


----------



## colinw (9/11/06)

Voosher said:


> Long, long, long overdue I finally tasted this one tonight.
> 
> I'm still smacking my tongue to discerne all the flavours but these hops are MARMALADE.
> The website claims 5 Australian malts and 5 natural hops.
> ...


Sounds like some serious beer appreciation to me. :chug: 

I reckon you're on the money with Styrian Goldings late. I used Styrians and EKG in the beer I mentioned earlier in the thread, and there are hints of Gage Roads about that beer, although the Centennial I also used throws it more into a US style, and the Rye takes it off the map entirely.

If there's a US hop in Gage Roads IPA (I think there is a mention of that somewhere), my money would be on Willamette.


----------



## Voosher (9/11/06)

colinw said:


> Sounds like some serious beer appreciation to me. :chug:
> 
> I reckon you're on the money with Styrian Goldings late. I used Styrians and EKG in the beer I mentioned earlier in the thread, and there are hints of Gage Roads about that beer, although the Centennial I also used throws it more into a US style, and the Rye takes it off the map entirely.
> 
> If there's a US hop in Gage Roads IPA (I think there is a mention of that somewhere), my money would be on Willamette.



I did quite enjoy it. What gave you that impression?  

Of course I now have to follow my drunken ramblings and give it a go.
I could certainly accept some Willamette in there as well. Maybe instead of the Goldings I may have imagined.
I'm going to try 96% MO 4% JW CaraMalt
Target and Challenger for bittering
Challenger, Styrians and a bit of Target for flavour
Styrians and a touch of Challenger at the end.
OG around 1050. Bitterness around 40.
1968 yeast I think.

I've kept a couple of bottles aside for a more sober re-evaluation.

Computers should have breathyliser activation switches. :huh:


----------



## therook (6/7/07)

Just tried this beer for the first time, not a bad drop :beerbang: 

has anyone come up with a good recipe yet????????????

Rook


----------



## BottleBitch (6/7/07)

therook said:


> Just tried this beer for the first time, not a bad drop :beerbang:
> 
> has anyone come up with a good recipe yet????????????
> 
> Rook



Hi Rook,

I'm one of the brewing crew at Gage, good to hear that you enjoyed our IPA even after its trip over the border.
The recipe is a pretty stock IPA recipe, grist Pale malt, light and dark Crystal, Wheat malt and some Roast Wheat, the hops are bit of a mixed bag of NZ and US and the yeast is an easy one to guess for a Pale Ale.

Hope this helps 

P.s. dont forget to dry hop


----------



## sinkas (6/7/07)

Hey Herbstoffe, What was up with that Mystery brew at Clancy's last night?


----------



## bugwan (6/7/07)

Herbstoffe said:


> Hi Rook,
> 
> I'm one of the brewing crew at Gage, good to hear that you enjoyed our IPA even after its trip over the border.
> The recipe is a pretty stock IPA recipe, grist Pale malt, light and dark Crystal, Wheat malt and some Roast Wheat, the hops are bit of a mixed bag of NZ and US and the yeast is an easy one to guess for a Pale Ale.
> ...



Hi Herbstoffe, excellent to see a commercial brewer contributing. Thanks for the breakdown of your excellent beer. I first tried this one at a tasting at Yarraville Cellars a few months back. Ended up enjoying a couple of six packs of your fine IPA and scored a glass for my trouble. Of course, I promptly smashed the glass the first time I washed it :unsure: 

We certainly enjoy all that the West has to offer - plenty of superb beers coming out of your region.


----------



## BottleBitch (6/7/07)

sinkas said:


> Hey Herbstoffe, What was up with that Mystery brew at Clancy's last night?





What did you think of it, I had know idea it would be on tap until I got to Clancy's last night, its a bit of a hybrid brew, with only a bit of input from me. I thought that the IPA from Colonial was a standout of the night, man did that bad boy have some hop's


----------



## BottleBitch (6/7/07)

bugwan said:


> Hi Herbstoffe, excellent to see a commercial brewer contributing. Thanks for the breakdown of your excellent beer. I first tried this one at a tasting at Yarraville Cellars a few months back. Ended up enjoying a couple of six packs of your fine IPA and scored a glass for my trouble. Of course, I promptly smashed the glass the first time I washed it :unsure:
> 
> We certainly enjoy all that the West has to offer - plenty of superb beers coming out of your region.




PM me if you would like another Glass mailed to you, because we can not have you drinking a Gage Roads IPA out of an unbranded Glass now can we


----------



## Brewer_010 (6/7/07)

yeah, I smashed my glass too....  

:huh:


----------



## Tony (6/7/07)

me too  hehe

i tried it a month or so ago and thought it was a top drop.

very well crafted beer.

keep up the good work.

cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/7/07)

Herbstoffe said:


> I thought that the IPA from Colonial was a standout of the night, man did that bad boy have some hop's



It was about the only tap still getting a solid workout after the beer stopped being free! Very nice.


----------



## PostModern (6/7/07)

Everyone but me seems to rate this beer. I think it was OK, but nothing amazing. Like clean very pale ale with some finishing hops. Under gravity, under bodied, just hoppy. Am I expecting too much?


----------



## Murray (6/7/07)

PostModern said:


> Everyone but me seems to rate this beer. I think it was OK, but nothing amazing. Like clean very pale ale with some finishing hops. Under gravity, under bodied, just hoppy. Am I expecting too much?



I agree with your assessment.


----------



## mika (7/7/07)

Easy drinking beer...IPA label is completely wrong....nothing Imperial about it in either alchol strength or hop bitterness. I'd still drink it if someone else was paying though.


----------



## randyrob (7/7/07)

Herbstoffe said:


> What did you think of it



I thought they must have accidently hooked up a Emu Bitter keg by mistake.


----------



## bugwan (7/7/07)

mika_lika said:


> Easy drinking beer...IPA label is completely wrong....nothing Imperial about it in either alchol strength or hop bitterness. I'd still drink it if someone else was paying though.



I think the "I" stands for India


----------



## Ross (7/7/07)

PostModern said:


> Everyone but me seems to rate this beer. I think it was OK, but nothing amazing. Like clean very pale ale with some finishing hops. Under gravity, under bodied, just hoppy. Am I expecting too much?



Must say it doesn't push my buttons either - not a bad beer, but not one I'd actively seek to buy.

cheers Ross


----------



## sinkas (7/7/07)

Re: Mystery Brew, its a mystery why they put it on at the event.
Re: IPA, Damn good as a summer quencher

Herbstoffe, any hints abut any new brews soming out of your establishment, maybe something "Special" or "Seasonal"?


----------



## BottleBitch (22/7/07)

sinkas said:


> Re: Mystery Brew, its a mystery why they put it on at the event.
> Re: IPA, Damn good as a summer quencher
> 
> Herbstoffe, any hints abut any new brews soming out of your establishment, maybe something "Special" or "Seasonal"?




this is taken from the Gage Roads website 

"The Company plans to release specialty and seasonal premium beers, and dependent on market conditions, it is the intention of the Company to consider the release of additional products, which may include new styles of beer positioned in other segments of the beer market, as well as other types of beverages. In addition to the brands under the Gage Roads portfolio, there exists the opportunity to utilise excess capacity to produce beer or other beverages under contract for third parties. The Company also intends to investigate other opportunities for diversification within the beverage and hospitality sector".

So yes sinkas we are planning on producing something special


----------



## sinkas (25/7/07)

Beer weeks official launch at Clancys, Fremantle, provided a sneak preview of a Gage Roads pale ale. Called London Best, the 4.4 per cent English-style best bitter will be released in September, probably on tap before bottles go on sale. The copper-coloured ale uses traditional English hops, but not the same as in Gage Roads India Pale Ale. Its fermented with the same ale yeast as IPA, but is less strong or bitter.


----------



## rough60 (2/2/08)

Anyone had another crack at this?
I don't think this will come out very close but it will be my starting point.
Cheers.


3.00 kg Pale Malt (JW) (5.0 EBC) Grain 61.9 % 
1.20 kg Pilsner (JW) (3.5 EBC) Grain 24.7 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.0 EBC) Grain 6.2 % 
0.30 kg H Dark Crystal Malt (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.2 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
40.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 30.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (30 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (30 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Mt. Hood [4.20%] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU


----------



## BottleBitch (2/2/08)

rough60 said:


> Anyone had another crack at this?
> I don't think this will come out very close but it will be my starting point.
> Cheers.
> 
> ...




change the Cara-Pils for Light Crystal and make it 10% of your grist, reduce the dark Crystal to about 3%
and move your 10min hop addition to whirlpool additions and if you have some Willamette put that in at whirlpool with the cascade, not the mt hood and EKG'. after fermentation rack the beer of the yeast and dry hop for 10 days with the mt hood and Willamette with a 50-50 mix at 30-40 grams a HL.

this is not the exact recipe but it is pretty close using the stuff you have 

Cheers and Beers

Brett


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/2/08)

Nice work Brett, will save that advice


----------



## rough60 (2/2/08)

Thanks Brett,

The grain has already been crushed but I've noted the changes for next batch.

As for the hops, I just used up the last of my williamette in an amber. But was thinking of:

40g NB @ 60mins
20g EK @ 30mins
20g EK @ flameout
10g Cascade @ flameout
20g EK dry after 3 days
20g Mt.Hood dry after 3 days

What do you think?

Thanks,
Luke.


----------



## rough60 (2/2/08)

Also where you say 30-40g a HL, what is a HL?
Cheers.


----------



## Stuster (2/2/08)

rough60 said:


> Also where you say 30-40g a HL, what is a HL?
> Cheers.



HL is hectolitre, 100L.


----------



## rough60 (2/2/08)

Thanks Stuster


----------



## BottleBitch (2/2/08)

rough60 said:


> Thanks Brett,
> 
> The grain has already been crushed but I've noted the changes for next batch.
> 
> ...




I like it mate, but I would go for more dry hops, if you have a brew length of 21 liters you should at 3-4 grams a liter (not HL)use up to 84 grams of EKG's and 84 grams of Mt hood, but other than that it is a very sound recipe, I like the 75-25 ratio of EKG's to Cascade, give just a hint without being that full on Cascade aroma.

Cheers 

Brett


----------



## Simon W (2/2/08)

Deleted. Didn't see third page


----------



## rough60 (2/2/08)

I'll up it to 40g each because thats all I have of the mt.hood.
I'll let you know how it goes.
Thanks.


----------



## rough60 (24/2/08)

The beer came out great! but not quite the same.

Here's my next batch.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: GR IPA #02
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.23 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 21.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 52.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt (JW) (5.0 EBC) Grain 61.7 % 
1.15 kg Pilsner (JW) (3.5 EBC) Grain 23.7 % 
0.40 kg H Dark Crystal Malt (118.2 EBC) Grain 8.2 % 
0.30 kg H Light Crystal Malt (60.0 EBC) Grain 6.2 % 
0.01 kg Roasted Barley (1200.0 EBC) Grain 0.2 % 
36.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 27.3 IBU 
32.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (60 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (30 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (10 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (Dry Hop 3 daysHops - 
60.00 gm Mt. Hood [4.20%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.86 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.68 L of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C 60 min


----------

